# Lespedeza - Help me defeat my enemy!



## celisup78 (8 mo ago)

Lespedeza: this combatant stands at 2" tall and it is currently winning the battle for supreme ownership of my yard! Does anyone know how to kill this type of clover without harming my tall fescue? Anyone win this war before and can share their battle-hardened techniques with me?

The first two pictures shows the profile of this destroyer of lushes lawns and the second two pics show close-ups of it in my grass. It is all throughout my yard.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Dithiopyr preM and thick turf to choke it out. I still hand-pull the small random ones that get missed.

NC Extension says this: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/common-lespedeza/


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Speedzone takes this out as do many 3 ways to my knowledge.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

When we first moved into our house that stuff occupied a good percentage of my hell strips by the street. Spring preM apps (prodiamine or dithiopyr) and then a 3-way to kill what breaks through. It might take more than one season but eventually you'll get it under control.


----------



## celisup78 (8 mo ago)

Awesome! I will look into these more but from your replies and after a quick look online it appears that I can use 3-way and speedzone now even though it is early June, temp in the 80s-90s, and the yard gets full sun?



Powhatan said:


> NC Extension says this: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/common-lespedeza/


 Thanks for the link.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

+1 on the Dithiopyr. I do a split app of that in the spring and get pretty good control. I am dealing with Korean lespedeza, but I think control is the same for common and Korean. Something to think about for next year.

Speedzone is pretty hot for NC this time of year at least when using on warm season turfs. But not sure about fescue. You could just use an amine 3-way to be safe. It may not be as effective as the Speedzone, but should work if you are persistent.


----------

